# Long pronunciation of consonants



## Anatoli

Привет всем! Давно не писал здесь. Для модуля (программы) автоматического произношения мне нужно правила удвоенного (долгого) произношения согласных (и исключения), например как в слове Анна. (не обязательно передаваемого одинаковыми буквами, например улыба́ться = улыба́цца (удвоенное цц) [ʊlɨˈbat͡sːə]

Когда удваиваются согласные, какие есть ещё правила? *В начале слова* -  "ссо́ра", "введе́ние", *сразу после ударения* - "то́нна" (ˈtonːə), "ва́нна",  "дра́ться", а ещё? Почему в словах "отчёт", "отце́живать", "отцепи́ть"  произносится удвоенно (долго), а в словах "де́латься", "касси́р" - нет?


----------



## ahvalj

_Отчёт, отцеживать_ и _отцепить_ исторически представляют собой сочетание трёх единиц долготы: одной от _т_ и двух от аффрикат _ц_ и _ч_ (_тс_ и _тьшь_). _Делаться_ и _улыбаться_ (почему у Вас _улыбаться_ идёт с долгим _ц_? — я никогда ни от кого не слышал долгого произношения) — сочетание двух исторических единиц долготы, по одной от _ть_ и _сь_. Таким образом, зубной перед аффрикатой ассимилируется в такую же аффрикату, а перед свистящим — сам сливается в аффрикату. В случае со приставками, граница двух звуков всё же обычно слышна, и слияния не происходит: _подземный, отзеркалить, поджигать, отжиг, подсос, подставить._

В словах славянского происхождения на морфемных границах двойные согласные обычно произносятся долгими — исключением, как мне кажется, являются прилагательные/причастия на -_нн_-, где это двойное _н_ имеет сугубо книжное происхождение, очень неровно проникшее в речь — как я понимаю, в основном после ударного гласного (_данный_, но _сделаный_).

В иностранных словах лучше всего долгота сохраняется после ударного слога (особенно у зубных) — _Анна, ванна, Андреотти, Штрассер, масса, гамма, Роммель, Алла, Велла_ но _коллаж, кассир, Валлония, баллотироваться, терраса, паллиатив, стаккато, Даккар, гиббон, аббат, муссон, __Сассун__. _С другой стороны, даже после ударного гласного согласный произносится кратко в _Беккер, Диккенс, Добби, Коллинз, Шеффилд, Коннор._


----------



## Awwal12

к сожалению, орфоэпия лит. языка практически не затрагивает эти вопросы. по факту, насколько помню, стабильное удвоение встречается в речи только на стыке корня и соседних морфем (поддевать, раззадорить, оттянуть, ценный и др.). в остальном удвоение может зависеть от фонетической позиции, морфемы, происхождения слова и степени освоенности заимствования, конкретной фонемы, а также индивидуальных произносительных особенностей.

попутно замечу, что /щ/ по нормам орфоэпии всегда произносится как долгая согласная, а в -ться/-тся произносится короткий [ц].

P.s.: в любом случае чисто позиционно-фонетических закономерностей тут нет; к вашей программе придется прицепить как минимум морфологический анализатор с небольшим морфемным словарем, либо же "проговаривать" все орфографические удвоения и мириться с неестественностью произношения.


----------



## Anatoli

Спасибо, я думаю мы говорим улыба́цца и дра́цца, а не улыба́ца и дра́ца. В слове "де́латься", "-ться" не идет непосредственно после ударения, поэтому краткое. Значит всё дело в образовании слова? Слова с приставками произносятся долго на слиянии? (Африкаты тоже могут быть краткими).


----------



## ahvalj

Anatoli said:


> Спасибо, я думаю мы говорим улыба́цца и дра́цца, а не улыба́ца и дра́ца. В слове "де́латься", "-ться" не идет непосредственно после ударения, поэтому краткое. Значит всё дело в образовании слова? Слова с приставками произносятся долго на слиянии?.


Мне за последнюю пару недель уже в третий раз доводится обсуждать здесь этот вопрос. Я совершенно уверен, что _-ться/-тся_ всегда произносятся как -_ца_. _Водица_ и _водиться_ произносятся совершенно одинаково. _Внутри меня водица. // Ну что с таким водиться? Противно! 

[....] _


----------



## ahvalj

Также _драться_ полностью рифмуется с _цаца._


----------



## ahvalj

Считающим, что в русском может произноситься долгое _ц_ я советую послушать белорусский язык, где действительно это долгое _цц_ (_здаецца_, _гаворыцца_) присутствует (прошу прощения за агитпроп, но под рукой нет ссылок ни на что приличнее: http://www.svaboda.org/schedule.html).


----------



## Anatoli

Белорусы удваивают, особенно непосредственно после ударения, но белорусское произношение отличается, сравните нра́вится/падаба́ецца. В обоих словах ударение удалено от окончания, но по-русски краткое ц, по-белорусски долгое/удвоенное цц. Води́ца и води́ться (цц) рифмуются, даже если есть удвоение. То же самое с дра́ться/ца́ца (дра́цца/ца́ца).



> _-ться/-тся_ всегда произносятся как -_ца._


 Это так, но это -цца, если ударение непосредственно перед -т(ь)ся. Разве нет? Также сравните ме́дленный (краткое н) и вое́нный (долгое нн).

_(Извините, почему-то на этом форуме, портачит браузер, мигает, как только закрываю, мигание исчезает?!_)


----------



## ahvalj

Anatoli said:


> Белорусы удваивают, особенно непосредственно после ударения. Водица и водиться рифмуются, даже если есть удвоение. Извините, почему-то на этом форуме, портачит браузер, мигает, как только закрываю, мигание исчезает?!


Поскольку эта идея о долгом _ц_ всё же находит сторонников, я могу лишь сделать вывод, что такое произношение у некоторых людей всё же имеет место. Со своей стороны могу сообщить, что ни я сам, ни кто-либо из людей, на произношение которых я обращал внимание, не произносит_ -ться/-тся_ с долгим _ц_.


----------



## Awwal12

P.s.: Проверил, с орфоэпией "-ться" вообще чертовщина какая-то. одни источники дают короткий [ц], другие - долгий. Надо поискать что-то авторитетное. В любом случае, в речи могут встречаться оба варианта.


----------



## Anatoli

ahvalj said:


> ...С другой стороны, даже после ударного гласного согласный произносится кратко в _Беккер, Диккенс, Добби, Коллинз, Шеффилд, Коннор._


Вы меня озадачили. Мне нужно проверить и подумать. По-моему, более классическое или стандартное произношение удваивает согласную в этих словах, если только вы не под сильным влиянием английского. Есть ли источники?


----------



## Anatoli

Awwal12 said:


> P.s.: Проверил, с орфоэпией "-ться" вообще чертовщина какая-то. одни источники дают короткий [ц], другие - долгий. Надо поискать что-то авторитетное. В любом случае, в речи могут встречаться оба варианта.



Ищите непосредственно после ударения или в удалении от него. В словах улыба́ться (цца) и де́латься (ца) произношение -ться неодинаково, также как в ка́менный (н) и деревя́нный (нн).


----------



## ahvalj

Anatoli said:


> также как в ка́менный (н) и деревя́нный (нн).


Я произношу долгое _н_ в обоих.


----------



## ahvalj

Anatoli said:


> Вы меня озадачили. Мне нужно проверить и подумать. По-моему, более классическое или стандартное произношение удваивает согласную в этих словах, если только вы не под сильным влиянием английского. Есть ли источники?


А источник это кто? Я — носитель языка, живущий в окружении других носителей языка, и смею думать, что не нуждаюсь в мнении источников. Если Розенталь предпишет произносить долгое _к_ в фамилии _Диккенс_, это никак не скажется на моём произношении.


----------



## Anatoli

ahvalj said:


> Я произношу долгое _н_ в обоих.


Согласен, что "каменный", можно произнести долго, но как вариант. Думаю, здесь срабатывает эффект https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_pronunciation - говорю так, потому что так пишется? Раньше чаще говорили "дощ" (дождь), а теперь как пишется. С удвоенной "нн" проверю более тщательно, спасибо.


----------



## ahvalj

Anatoli said:


> Согласен, что "каменный", можно произнести долго, но как вариант. Думаю, здесь срабатывает эффект https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Spelling_pronunciation - говорю так, потому что так пишется? Раньше чаще говорили "дощ" (дождь), а теперь как пишется. С удвоенной "нн" проверю более тщательно, спасибо.


Я произношу и _дощ, и дошть._


----------



## Anatoli

Позвольте с вами не согласиться. Если вы говорите, что Ди*кк*енс произносится "Дикенс", а я говорю нет, то уже требуется источник, и вы уверены, что все говорят Ди_к_енс, Бе_к_ер по-русски? Для иностранных слов могут быть и особые правила - имитация языка-источника, но в старых советских фильмах Билли был всегда БиЛЛи, а не БиЛи.


----------



## ahvalj

Anatoli said:


> Позвольте с вами не согласиться. Если вы говорите, что Ди*кк*енс произносится "Дикенс", а я говорю нет, то уже требуется источник. Для иностранных слов могут быть и особые правила - имитация языка-источника, но в старых советских фильмах Билли был всегда БиЛЛи, а не БиЛи.


_Билли_ я произношу с долгим _л_.

Понимаете, есть два рода вопросов. С одной стороны, есть некие принципы устройства языка, и лингвистическая литература позволяет препятствовать их размыванию (например, бороться с несклонением топонимов на -_о_ — чего, правда, на самом деле, к сожалению, не происходит). С другой стороны, есть совершенно произвольные вещи, вроде особенностей произношения тех или иных слов (как то место ударения, долгота согласных итп.), регламентация которых не может опираться ни на какие принципы, кроме узуса в окружении того или иного автора и общих пожеланий этого автора относительно тех или иных вопросов. Я не понимаю, какие резоны могут быть положены в основу урегулирования произношения удвоенных согласных в иностранных словах, и, что не менее важно, каким образом можно будет настоять на их соблюдении.


----------



## Anatoli

А я и не предписываю. Просто я совсем не уверен, что вы сами не под влиянием английского говорите Бекер и Дикенс и что вы действительно так всегда говорили . Опять же, вспомните Бекки и Бетти из советских фильмов, если кто и произносил Бэки и Бэти, то скорее как исключение. Если бы было официальное исследование, то можно было бы на него опираться. Даже на непроизвольные, но частые вещи есть причины, даже если мы о них пока не знаем.


----------



## ahvalj

Anatoli said:


> А я и не предписываю. Просто я совсем не уверен, что вы сами не под влиянием английского говорите Бекер и Дикенс и что вы действительно так всегда говорили . Опять же, вспомните Бекки и Бетти из советских фильмов, если кто и произносил Бэки и Бэти, то скорее как исключение. Если бы было официальное исследование, то можно было бы на него опираться.


Я проследний раз говорил по-английски в 2005 году, так что вряд ли это как-то повлияло. Беккер немец. Фокке-Вульф (тоже немец) произносится с долгим _к_. 

Если бы основная масса слов подчинялась тому или иному правилу, выбивающиеся случаи можно было бы попытаться подогнать под этот стандарт усилиями школы и средств массовой информации, но беда именно в том, что никакого стандарта не существует. Произношение этих букв (и отчасти написание — почему иногда пишется простая, а иногда удвоенная согласная: _официальный_ но _аффриката_?) никто и никогда не пытался регулировать, а теперь делать это и вовсе поздно. Мы можем только основываться на существующей практике, каковая, как показывает нынешнее обсуждение, для некоторого круга слов неоднородна.


----------



## Maroseika

Anatoli said:


> Есть ли источники?



Попробуйте посмотреть здесь.


----------



## Словеса

Anatoli said:


> Когда удваиваются согласные, какие есть ещё правила? *В начале слова* -  "ссо́ра", "введе́ние", *сразу после ударения* - "то́нна" (ˈtonːə), "ва́нна",  "дра́ться", а ещё? Почему в словах "отчёт", "отце́живать", "отцепи́ть"  произносится удвоенно (долго), а в словах "де́латься", "касси́р" - нет?


В слове "кассир" я удваиваю согласный совершенно однозначно.


----------



## WOWPetr

"Улыбаться", наверное, можно произносить "улыбаца", но мне более привычно когда произносят "улыбатса/улыбатца" ("т" - слышна)


----------



## ahvalj

WOWPetr said:


> "Улыбаться", наверное, можно произносить "улыбаца", но мне более привычно когда произносят "улыбатса/улыбатца" ("т" - слышна)


Никогда не слышал такого произношения. Вы хотите сказать, что в слове _улыбаться_ Вам удаётся услышать те же два звука, что и в слове _подсознание_?


----------



## WOWPetr

ahvalj said:


> Никогда не слышал такого произношения. Вы хотите сказать, что в слове _улыбаться_ Вам удаётся услышать те же два звука, что и в слове _подсознание_?


да, но там все же больше "ц" чем "с", сложно сказать какая конкретно буква, а в подсознании - однозначно "с"


----------



## ahvalj

WOWPetr said:


> да, но там все же больше "ц" чем "с", сложно сказать какая конкретно буква


А до того, как Вы научились читать, Вы тоже слышали там «сложно сказать, какую конкретно букву»? Насколько я себе представляю, в русском есть либо сочетание согласных _т+с_, либо особый согласный _ц_: я никогда не сталкивался ни живьём, ни в описаниях ни с чем промежуточным и даже не представляю себе, как это можно произнести.


----------



## ahvalj

Есть согласный _ц_ (_поцарапать_), сочетание _т+с_ (_подсознание_) и долгий _ц_ (_отцепить_): неужели _тся/ться_ кто-нибудь из носителей русского языка произносит как второй или третий вариант?


----------



## WOWPetr

ну позвоните мне я вам произнесу скайп petrlosev


----------



## ahvalj

WOWPetr said:


> ну позвоните мне я вам произнесу скайп petrlosev


Я не пользуюсь скайпом. *(...) *


----------



## ahvalj

WOWPetr said:


> Москвич в 4ом колене, 33 года


Срочно пишите в Институт русского языка. Найдена новая фонема, промежуточная между _ц_ и сочетанием_ тс_. Если серьёзно: есть известная рифма из мультфильма «Летучий корабль», _водица_/_водиться _(http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2n576e03Ys4&feature=kp — на 0:57). И я, и Папанов произносим оба слова одинаково. Вы делаете различие между этими словами?


----------



## WOWPetr

ahvalj said:


> А до того, как Вы научились читать, Вы тоже слышали там «сложно сказать, какую конкретно букву»? Насколько я себе представляю, в русском есть либо сочетание согласных _т+с_, либо особый согласный _ц_: я никогда не сталкивался ни живьём, ни в описаниях ни с чем промежуточным и даже не представляю себе, как это можно произнести.


скажите раздельно "улыбат" пауза "ца", а потом быстро и у вас получится)


----------



## ahvalj

WOWPetr said:


> скажите раздельно "улыбат" пауза "ца", а потом быстро и у вас получится)


Получается узбекский акцент.


----------



## WOWPetr

ahvalj said:


> Получается узбекский акцент.


нет, если "т" произносить не столь явно и "ц" может переходить в "с" , да я знаю в Питере говорят по-другому


----------



## ahvalj

WOWPetr said:


> нет, если "т" произносить не столь явно и "ц" может переходить в "с" , да я знаю в Питере говорят по-другому


Папанов (выше по ссылке) был москвичом.


----------



## WOWPetr

сейчас попросил мать произнести, итог - "т" в наличии


----------



## ahvalj

WOWPetr said:


> сейчас попросил мать произнести, итог - "т" в наличии


Так _водица/водиться_ — одинаково или по-разному? Или _девица/удивиться_?


----------



## WOWPetr

посмотрел , он там произносит именно "водица" и "водится" - оба слова произносятся у него по-разному: водиться он произносит через "тс", не через "ц"


----------

